# Do fish get diabetes?



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Not very long but right at 7lbs.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Your right, a big gut on that one! I wish mine would get big like that, most of mine seemed to have stopped around 4 lbs, I did add 25 lbs of minnows a few weeks back and Im sure they been hitting them pretty hard so hopefully that will give them a nice boost. Been feeding the AM 400 and I think Ill mix in the PGFC with it since its got the bigger size and is way cheaper, LOL but all the HSB have been on it as well as the channel cats , they really seem to like it, but I hardly have seen any gills hitting it??

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark, some of that 400 sinks. My guess is they're waiting for it sink. That's part of why I like feeding it with something that floats 100%, like the 500 or 600 (GFC is fine too) so you can judge if you're feeding enough or too little. You can take a fine mesh net and take a scoop along the bottom a 1/2 hour or so after feeding to see if they're eating it or not.

We're supplemental feeding, so the type of pellet won't have as big an impact as if we they were relying on the pellets for 100% of their nutrition. Prices vary store to store and depending on the market for the ingredients so sometimes it make more sense to feed GFC, sometimes Aquamax...either way it's lot better then 'Ol Roy dogfood, which they'd probably grow off of too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

A few chunky gills


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected], Don't know about fish diabetes but very nice fish. I can't see your dog very well but it looks like a beautiful yellow lab. You're doing a great job on all of them!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks hangloose. That's Emma the oldest of three labs. I have a 9 year old chocolate and a black pup too. Ponds and labs go together like peas and carrots. Emma is deaf, bull headed and a little grouchy but she acts like she's one year old instead of twelve when fishing and is never more than a few feet from me whether on the ice or 100 degrees. She even helps hold the seine.









Deisel









Jaeger


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Jaeger made me grin.... He looks a little cold out there. 

Is your yard fenced in? And I'm wondering if you have any structure in your pond? How do you run a seine around it if you do?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The vinyl fence has two strands of electrified aluminum wire running around the yard. It's rarely on but the dogs steer clear of it and it was a lot simpler than the underground or zone type with the wireless collars.

There is structure in the pond but it is limited to certain areas where I seine around or they are the sputnik/porcupine type ones which are fairly easy to remove.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd love to seine my pond but I think I have to much structure as in sputniks, old pine trees and concrete block anchors left over from the kids mega floats.

Anyway, thanks for the reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I had some pallet teepees weighted with concrete blocks of which a couple came up in the seine, certainly made it a little tougher to pull. Some people pull the seine with an ATV or lawnmower. Seining is a bit of an art. I'm not great at it. Fishing is a lot more fun method of sampling but I'm not particularly good at that either. I have several very large bass that I cannot seem to catch and would really like to know how big they are so I may seine again this summer if I can get ahold of one. I also have an intermediate class of bass around 12" that aren't as heavy as I'd like despite heavy culling. It's funny because the larger ones are heavy as are the smaller ones but this intermediate size is average.

Here's one of the small bass that seem to be doing well. This is usually a good sign so I'm not sure where I've gone wrong on the middle class other than I didn't cull them as hard early as I did others and they were reared when I was still hand feeding. They never seemed to really take off like other years. It may be a sign that I need another layer of forage to fill in gaps with the bluegill and shad. Maybe golden shiners but I've been hesitant due to their bait robbing ability.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

One more question, Did seining rip your nets?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

No, that seine was really tough. The cord it was made of looked like the same braided stuff they use for limb lines on Swamp People. It was a lot tougher than the stuff my cast net is made out of. We dragged up two fully saturated oak pallets with a cinder block wired together and it didn't damage the seine but I'm pretty sure a few fish escaped under it because it got pretty tangled. If I was going to buy myself a seine, I'd get one witha fish bag built into it. I think it would yield better results because the fish that get seined up before an obstruction is encountered would end up in the 5 sided trap in the middle giving them less opportunity to go under or over the net. We saw as many jump over as we collected I think.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks [email protected]iate the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

8.5Lbs.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for potentially dumb question, but are those striped bass?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

They're hybrids.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Got a decent largemouth, doesn't appear to be on feed but not too bad of shape.


----------

